# Japanese Anti Rape/Mugging Dress Transforms Into Vending Machine Disguise



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Japanese Anti Rape/Mugging Dress Transforms Into Vending Machine Disguise*

_gizmodo.com.au -_ We were under the impression that Japan was so awesome crime didn't exist there. Unfortunately, it does. To ward off criminals, fashion designer Aya Tsukioka has conjured up some neat transforming clothes/accessories to deceive potential muggers


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

OK, So the would be rapist simply has to look for the trembling Coke machine.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

What, Hello Kitty isn't involved?


----------

